
Show HN: Pitchenvy – A gallery of the best startup pitch decks - craze3
http://www.pitchenvy.io
======
quickthrower2
I loved reading the Uber one. It's weird seeing how humble they seem back on
those days.

------
duxup
At least for me the slides don't seem to want to change on mobile with Chrome.

~~~
tschwimmer
Same here on latest desktop Chrome on OSX.

